

Edits Quarterly - brimpa
http://editsquarterly.com/

======
potatolicious
Yes. YES. I've been saying this forever, and finally someone has done it.

It's far too common for online "magazines" to simply try to copy its dead-tree
counterpart. PDF files, or even the concept of discrete, non-interactive,
view-only pages, traditional print dimensions and layouts...

The browser, tablet, and mobile as a medium can out-magazine traditional
print, I don't get why everyone is still satisfied with just cloning all of
the properties of print magazines into the digital world.

------
endtwist
Even the CSS is nicely organized:
<http://editsquarterly.com/lib/css/edits.iancoyle.css?0.0.0.9>

~~~
gioele
And the content is still fully accessible if you disable JavaScript and CSS.

~~~
spindritf
Doesn't work for me without JS, it only shows the first page then.

~~~
gioele
You have to disable the CSS as well. The CSS stylesheet will hide everything
except the first page, letting the JS code change visibility when the user
presses keys.

If you see the HTML code, all the pages are there, delimited by <article>
elements.

------
urbanredneck
Very well done, as a photographer I think the concept is just great. Very
inspirational for a web site design.

------
RandallBrown
Even though the effect can be used terribly, I love these scrolling/animating
websites. This one is by far the nicest one I've seen too.

------
dandelany
Really beautiful. Unfortunately, the scrolling effects don't work on
iPhone/iPad, which is too bad, as this would make a really nice format for a
tablet-based interactive magazine. I wonder what it would take to get this
running in Mobile Safari?

------
SkyMarshal
Wow, that is beautiful. Best optical illusion of curved paper I've seen yet
too, on the motorcycle photos a few pages in.

Kudos.

------
christiangenco
Finally! The world needs more creative explorations of the HTML medium.

------
piedpipercalls
eclectic format reminds me of original Whole Earth Catalog - articles
interspersed with cool stuff. fun to read - kind of like an exploration with
new things around each corner.

------
Too
Awesome, even the scrollbar works as normal.

------
machupai
Excellent. Inspiring. awesome.

